# Five Million Steps



## dangerdave (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to apologize ahead of time for my distraction. I have an addictive personality, so I tend to get obsessed with things that interest me. For the past three years, my obsession of choice has been wine making.

But with the decision to hike the Appalachian Trail next year, I'm getting distracted with all the reading I've been doing, particularly regarding gear options, food, trail life, etc.

I know I hold some responsibility for being a regular contributor to this site and all you wonderful folks over the past few years, so I ask your forgiveness ahead of time for being distracted over the next year or so. I have joined a few AT forums in order to learn more from those who have gone before me---just like here.

I plan to start a Facebook page (probably) where I will be able to give regular updates and pictures from my iPhone along the length of my walk. For those interested, I will give the details here as my departure date approaches, now set for early March 2015.

Thank you for your understanding, all. I'll still be checking in regularly until then, but if you have any direct questions for me regarding wine making, please send me a PM (or email) so I don't miss your posts.

“I find I'm so excited, I can barely sit still or hold a thought in my head. I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain.” ---Eliss Boyd “Red” Redding, _The Shawshank Redemption
_


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking forward to reading the updates Dave. Very excited (and a bit jealous) of you!


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 9, 2014)

I will go with you (via your facebook Page). Let us know about the page.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 9, 2014)

You're taking one of your 4 wheel quads, right?
Mike


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 9, 2014)

Mike, that _would_ be much faster...and scare the crap out of the thru-hikers!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 9, 2014)

I haven't had an active FB account for a few years now, but I may change that just to follow your progress.


----------



## bkisel (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, have a ball... as long as you don't take down the DB recipe.






Been on the trail here in Connecticut but only for short hikes.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 9, 2014)

For those of you who live near the trail, it would be nice to maybe meet some of you along the way. JohnT has already offered to host me when I get to NJ. I should have a proud and crazy mountain man beard going by then!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jul 9, 2014)

good luck. looks like you are going to really enjoy this retirement thing.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 9, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> For those of you who live near the trail, it would be nice to maybe meet some of you along the way. JohnT has already offered to host me when I get to NJ. I should have a proud and crazy mountain man beard going by then!



Dave,

I said it before and the offer still stands. I'll keep you company on the trail through VA for a day or two (and bring a little vino with me). We are about an hour from a few points on the AT. Or if a hot shower and real bed is more inviting, we can oblige.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 10, 2014)

It sounds very exciting, though I'm not familiar with the Appalachian Trail. I'll watch for your FB posting. Enjoy it all Dave, you've earned it!!


----------



## GaDawg (Jul 10, 2014)

Let us know. Some of us southern folks could arrange a meet up to send you off. The southern trail head is Springer Mt which is in Amicalola Falls State Park, With a lodge, cabins, etc. and naturally we could have a wine tasting 



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Jul 10, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> For those of you who live near the trail, it would be nice to maybe meet some of you along the way. JohnT has already offered to host me when I get to NJ. I should have a proud and crazy mountain man beard going by then!


 

Dave, 

Offer still stands. be glad to have you over and show you my setup, do a little sippin, and offer you some missed creature comforts (food, electricity, and running water). 

johnT.


----------



## HillPeople (Jul 10, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> For those of you who live near the trail, it would be nice to maybe meet some of you along the way. JohnT has already offered to host me when I get to NJ. I should have a proud and crazy mountain man beard going by then!



We're not far off the trail Dave- if you make it this far North.
135 Bennett St., North Sandwich, NH.(bordering White Mountain National Forest)
603-986-9769
I'm almost certain we'll have something drinkable. Stop in!
Gunnar


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow! You guys are awesome! I can tell you in advance that I know I will appreciate it very, very much. I am taking notes, and I will coordinate with each of you prior to my departure next year. These rendezvous will definately be something to look forward to, and help keep me motivated on the trail.

I'm moving my departure date up to coincide with the Appalachian Trail Kick Off (ATKO) at Amicalola Falls Lodge in early March 2015. It'll still be pretty cold at that time, for sure, but I'll be leaving with a bunch of others around that time. That'll get me home in mid September. As a matter of fact, if I don't goof around much along the way, I may be able to schedule my finish at Katahdin on my birthday, Sept. 11th. That would be perfect!


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok, I've got my journal up and running at http://www.trailjournals.com/dangerdave. Go check it out. Only a few posts regarding my preperation so far, but I'll add some stuff as I go along towards departue in March. Gear, shakedown hikes, trail food, etc.

Sign my guestbook, please, with words of encouragement or criticism as you see fit. And check back regularly for updates. I've got a "shakedown hike" scheduled for this week (four days) in the Shawnee State Forest in southern Ohio. I'll be making some entries reviewing that experience---my first multi-day hike.

Should be an adventure...


----------



## the_rayway (Oct 13, 2014)

Can't wait to follow along with you Dave! I'll keep your site on my favourites list and check the FB page.

So excited for you!!!


----------



## garymc (Oct 13, 2014)

Some friends of mine did it. They commented on the amount of gear, backpacks, sleeping bags, etc that littered the trail. Apparently people have second thoughts about all the stuff they're carrying.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the enthusiasm. And yes, I am watching my pack weight carefully.

The Facebook page will be up and running next year, before I leave. I'll let you know. For now, I'm posting my prep on my trailjournals page.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 14, 2014)

Good luck Dave. Hope to meet you when you hike through NJ!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 14, 2014)

I hiked a portion of the trail when I was a kid, would be fun to do it all.

10 more years until I can retire and get my chance.


----------



## tanddc (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave,

Good luck on your journey. There are many of us who would like to be in your shoes come March (but know we wouldn't make it to April)

I have to say you are quite the writer as well as wine maker! I didn't see that one coming. I too love to walk the (much shorter) trails of Hocking Hills. It is a few hours drive for me but we try to make it at least every other year.

Tim


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 13, 2014)

After several grand, the gear is all purchased. The grams are all counted, bringing my pack base weight* to just at 20 pounds (before food and water*). That's about average---and what I was hooting for. I've also moved my departure date tp April 1st, to miss some of the colder weather up front and get more Spring in the Smokies. April Fools Day seems kind of appropriate, somehow. I'll be hitting the Approach Trail from Amicalola Falls State Park on March 31st so I can be on Springer Mounatin April 1st---probably with a hundred others---to begin the AT. It's 8+ miles from AFSP to Springer Mountain (about a days casual stroll).

I'm hoping GaDawg can host me for a night on the south end around the 30th of March. I also hope to meet up with some of you along the way. I'm humbled that my "wine making family" wants to be a part of this. You folks are awesome!

109 days!


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 13, 2014)

I may try to run up there if I am in Alabama to see you off.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 27, 2015)

I have been super busy, and my itinerary has changed for my hike. Not because of the weather. Read on...

The big concern in the AT community this year is the impact of the northbound "Bubble" on the trail and it's resources. Between April 15th and May 15th, fully half of those attempting a thru-hike will step off from Springer Mountain in Geogia (the southern terminus). Last year, that meant about 1500 people departing over those 30 days. Do the math! Can you imagine 50-100 people packing campsites and shelters every day, day after day for a month?! When the few privies are full, everyone starts crapping in the woods. A thousand people going in the woods around any given camp site over a thirty day period! The tales surrounding these fields of poop are legendary! Yuck!

And this year---with the release of several movies about long distance hiking---it is expected to be worse. In addition, most of those who depart northbound from Springer have no clue what they are in for. Statistically, half of the 1500 won't make it through the Smokies (first two weeks). Most of these are twenty-somethings who entertain fatasies about the "two thousand mile rolling party", and are unprepared both mentally and physically for such a monumental undertaking.

I decided I just couldn't do it! But what to do? As it turns out, one does not _have_ to hike north. That's a myth. So, after a lot of thought (not really), I've decided to do what's called a Flip Flop Alternative Thru-Hike. This involves simply starting at the half way point (Harpers Ferry, WV), hike to the northern terminus (Ktahdin Mountain in Maine), take a bus or train back to Harpers Ferry and head south to Georgia. The benefits with this are many. Since I can start later (May 3rd), the weather will be milder. And at the end of my hike, I get to walk through the Smokies in October! Something I am really looking forward to!

After researching and asking questions, I got in deep---as usual. I am now working with Laurie Potteiger of the Appaalchian Trail Concervancy (offices in Harpers Ferry, WV) to promote the first ever Flip Flop Kick Off scheduled for May 2nd. Many people have changed their plans (like me) to disburse the Bubble and help preserve the Trail and it's fragile ecology. Helping to pioneer such an effort across social media and hiker forums has kept me busy in addition to all the other things I want/need to do before I depart. It's working, as our Flip Flopper numbers have continued increase, especially amongst the more mature hikers. This way, I'll get to enjoy the wonder of the trail along with fewer people around, and a more level-headed group of travelers like myself.

I've got nine weeks to finish getting ready. If any of you are still interested in getting involved in my hike, I'd love some Trail Magic along the way. Let me know where you are, and I'll give you an idea when I'll be near.

Nine weeks!!!!!? Holy crap!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update Dave. I was wondering recently on how your plans were going. 

Too bad that you need to cut this in half. I am sure that you had it in your mind to attack it from point A to point B. 

How about going from north to south? You could start later (Maine has a late spring and Georgia has a late fall). Would you still have a "Bubble" problem?


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 27, 2015)

Good idea. I did not know that such a "bubble" existed but it makes sense.


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 27, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Thanks for the update Dave. I was wondering recently on how your plans were going.
> 
> Too bad that you need to cut this in half. I am sure that you had it in your mind to attack it from point A to point B.
> 
> How about going from north to south? You could start later (Maine has a late spring and Georgia has a late fall). Would you still have a "Bubble" problem?


 
That's just it, John. It's not a bad thing. It's perfect for me. More than anything I have ever done, this is about the journey, not the destination.

Being a goal-oriented individual, I have to keep reminding myself of this.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, you are all your own in wine making for the next six months. In a little over two weeks, I'll be taking my first steps on the AT, heading north from Harpers Ferry, West Virginia. I should hit New Jersey toward the end of May, New Hampshire by the end of June, and finish my norhtern leg (half way) around the beginning of August.

I have all my gear worked out, and nearly everything arranged for my absence here at home. My wife has been very supportive. My biggest challenge will be missing her.

I will be starting up a Facebook page so those who are interested can follow along. This was decided for simplicity, not because I am a big Facebook fan. I will post a link here, when it is up and running.

Getting excited to go!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck Dave! Remember………… Pics or it never happened!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 16, 2015)

Cool Runnings Dave! Peace be da journey mon!


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 16, 2015)

The best of luck to you my friend, enjoy your journey and please keep us posted but most of all, be safe.
Mike


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 16, 2015)

Good luck Dave..


----------



## Arne (Apr 17, 2015)

Have a great trip, Dave. Sounds like a great trip, wish I could still walk like that. Check in with us when you can. Arne.


----------



## SwampDog35 (Apr 18, 2015)

Good luck Dave. My wife and I will be doing this as well in around 10 years (retirement).


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Apr 18, 2015)

Be safe and may your adventure be amazing!


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok, for those who want to follow my progress, here's what to do...

Become my "friend" on Facebook (yea, I know, but it's easy to use): https://www.facebook.com/david.land.125

Go to the Group page and click on Join to send a request: https://www.facebook.com/groups/261021227401595/


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2015)

Good luck Dave and I am looking forward to hearing about your adventures


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 28, 2015)

Looking forward to hearing all of your stories Dave - be safe and have fun!
Following!


----------



## Angelina (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey Dave we are not far from the trail. If need a contact and assistance in or near my neck of the woods let me know, and I will send you our contact info.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 28, 2015)

Good luck! Your worst problems should be over-friendly field mice.. (My bro-in-law has done sections of the Trail and he says that they show no fear).


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 26, 2015)

Anyone have any updates on Dave's progress? I'm not on Facebook, so I can't see his posts there.


----------



## Angelina (May 26, 2015)

Dave posted this on the 23rd: hopefully he doesn't mind me updating here.

Day 15-21
Long overdue update.
At the end of the day, we are so tired that setting up camp, getting water filtered, eating and crawling into our sacks are all we have energy for. The past week has gone by very fast!
So, we hiked out of Port Clinton and back into the Pennsylvania ridges. Most of these have relatively level terrain.
We hiked over to Palmerton for our next re supply, where they have been mining zinc for 100 years. Now they are trying to fix it. We hiked into town looking at the cliffs we would climb the next day onto Blue Mountain. The hike out of the valley was almost straight up! It was awesome! The views were worth it! We hiked along the ridge all day to the Kirkridge Shelter, then into Delaware Water Gap (at the PA/NJ border), having covered more than 270 miles of the AT. We also finished our third week out today!
We'll head out tomorrow into a new state: New Jersey. So it's bye-bye to the foot-punishing rocks of PA to the beautiful state forests and plentiful waters of NJ. Feeling good everyone! Getting stronger every day! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## dangerdave (May 26, 2015)

Sorry for the long quiet. Thank you, Angelina, for sharing my post. I will try to keep you all updated better. Walking 15-20 miles a day makes me pretty tired come evening. Just getting camp set up and fixing dinner usually saps the last of my strength. I'm getting stronger each day, so now I seem to have some extra energy.
To my NJ wine making friends: I know some of you wanted to meet up when I passed through, however, I'm with a great group of four hikers who are doing well and hike at my speed. If I get off the trail I will lose them. So I'm going to forgo any off trail visits for now. We will be resting and re supplying in Vernon, NJ on Thursday. If anyone wants to call and/or come by, call/txt me and I'll tell you where I'm staying.
740-701-8549
Thank you all for your love and encouragement.
Keep on wining!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 26, 2015)

Looking good, Dave! Sounds like you have a great pace going.


----------



## Julie (May 26, 2015)

Dave, don't worry about posting here, if it is alright with you, Angelina or myself can copy your Facebook posts on here. You have enough going, don't want you to add any more chores.

@Angelina, is this ok with you? Didn't mean to volunteer you without talking to you first.


----------



## Angelina (May 26, 2015)

I agree with Julie Dave, we got you covered here.

@Julie this works for me Julie.


----------



## dangerdave (May 27, 2015)

Fixed my phone number above...sorry about that.


----------



## JohnT (May 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you are not going off trail, but I more than understand. Keep up that pace and be safe!


----------



## Julie (May 29, 2015)

To let everyone know, Johanna, DangerDave's wife posted that Zdave is now in New York. Dave gas not posted anything since his last post here.

I made this thread a sticky so it would be easier for everyone to find.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dave posted yesterday that he was at Mt Everett, MA....


----------



## grapeman (Jun 9, 2015)

I envy you Dave being able to walk that far and take that many steps. Since injuring my knee in March every step is painful for me. Finally saw a specialist last week and he wants to operate to fix it but that will need to wait a while. Keep up the good work doing the trail. I have been following along in my mind.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 9, 2015)

ffemt128 said:


> Dave posted yesterday that he was at Mt Everett, MA....



Wow! He's cruising! 

Go Dave!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dave updated FB 17 minutes ago that he hit the 500 mile mark....Go Dave..


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dave posted a short video on facebook from the Summit of Mount Greylock, MA


http://www.mass.gov/eea/agencies/dc...st/mt-greylock-state-reservation-generic.html


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dave's day 54 update. He is in Killington VT..


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 26, 2015)

ffemt128 said:


> Dave's day 54 update. He is in Killington VT..



Getting close!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 16, 2015)

Danger Dave dissapointingly posted that after 909 miles he needs to terminate his trip for medical reasons. He had posted previously that his feet were bothering him and recenlty sought medical advice. Dr. apparently told him to stop the trip before any permanent damage is done.

Congratulations Danger Dave. You've accomplished something that many of us wouldn't likely even consider. You should be very proud of your journey, I enjoyed following it on FB.


----------



## Julie (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry you ha d to end your quest but 909 miles? Wow, that is a huge accomplishment. I thoroughly enjoyed yours and Johanna's post!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 16, 2015)

You should be extremely proud, Dave. 900+ miles is absolutely amazing. And you did it in great time. Great job!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 16, 2015)

Congrats on your achievement, Dave!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 17, 2015)

DD, 

909 miles! awesome!

Get yourself healed up. The trail will still be there when you are healed. 

You can always pick up the trail exactly where you left off. The trail is not going anywhere! 

Question: Was Danger Dave your trail name?


----------



## Steve_M (Jul 17, 2015)

Danger,
909 miles rocks!
Hope the healing goes well.

Steve


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 17, 2015)

JohnT said:


> DD,
> 
> 909 miles! awesome!
> 
> ...


 

John, 

I believe he was using that as well. He had a FB Page titled "Danger on the Appalachian Trail" he was walking for a while with Spice and Burbon...


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 22, 2015)

Great job Dave! It's always a wise choice to listen to your body and quit while your ahead. 
I could think of a way to relax and get healed up. A quick trip to the basement, kick your feet up and take a dose of "medicine" one glass at a time!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 22, 2015)

JimmyT said:


> Great job Dave! It's always a wise choice to listen to your body and quit while your ahead.
> I could think of a way to relax and get healed up. A quick trip to the basement, kick your feet up and take a dose of "medicine" one glass at a time!


 

Come on folks!!! If this post does not deserve a "LIKE" that what post does?????


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 22, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Come on folks!!! If this post does not deserve a "LIKE" that what post does?????



Yeah, but John, we all suspect that you are shilling for JimmyT because of nepotism: You both have the same last name!


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 22, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but John, we all suspect that you are shilling for JimmyT because of nepotism: You both have the same last name!




He probably wouldn't be if he found out what's sitting on my kitchen counter waited to be bottled tonight. Or what's in the freezer waiting to go in a bucket!


----------



## Floandgary (Jul 22, 2015)

An amazing feat in anybody's book Dave. You're part of an elite crowd and you should be proud! Heal up soon.


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 22, 2015)

Every Family has Black Sheep!
Mike


----------



## JohnT (Jul 22, 2015)

JimmyT said:


> He probably wouldn't be if he found out what's sitting on my kitchen counter waited to be bottled tonight. Or what's in the freezer waiting to go in a bucket!


 

That's it Jimmy. You are OUT of the family!


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 22, 2015)

JohnT said:


> That's it Jimmy. You are OUT of the family!




Ahh man, I didn't even say that it was good wine. I just simply made it to have something cheap to hold me over until the good stuff comes out of the basement. 
I not only need to work on the 3 p's but also need to work on learning how to keep my mouth shut while I'm ahead.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 23, 2015)

JimmyT said:


> Ahh man, I didn't even say that it was good wine. I just simply made it to have something cheap to hold me over until the good stuff comes out of the basement.
> I not only need to work on the 3 p's but also need to work on learning how to keep my mouth shut while I'm ahead.


 

Well, maybe I have been a little harsh. Perhaps it is not your fault. It is the same old story... good, clean cut kid falls in with a bad crowd... 

I suggest that you open a bottle of Stag's Leap this weekend to cleanse your system. 

Mom and Dad will look the other way this time. If it happens again, I do not think that I can talk them out this...


----------



## JimmyT (Jul 23, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Well, maybe I have been a little harsh. Perhaps it is not your fault. It is the same old story... good, clean cut kid falls in with a bad crowd...
> 
> I suggest that you open a bottle of Stag's Leap this weekend to cleanse your system.
> 
> Mom and Dad will look the other way this time. If it happens again, I do not think that I can talk them out this...




That looks like a place where people like Michael Jackson would hang out. I better just straighten up from now on and stay out of the frozen juice aisle!


----------



## JimmyT (Sep 20, 2015)

Any update on Dave? Just wondering how he's doing.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 20, 2015)

MIA so far.


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2015)

He posted on FB about going to the doctor for his feet but hasn't come on here or FB with any updates


----------

